# Moving lump on Dendrobates tinctorius cobalt



## Thomd8 (Mar 17, 2020)

I have a Dendrobates tinctorius Cobalt a lump showed up on his side and when I watch it close it looks to be moving around. When I go look at the tank the frog looks to be fine except the lump. I was thinking he might have a Parasite of some sort and was looking for a solution to treat it? Any help is very appreciated thanks you.


----------



## Organics (Jan 17, 2020)

Can you post a photo?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomd8 (Mar 17, 2020)

im trying to post the image and keeps telling me its a broken image not sure how to import a image into the post right.


----------



## Organics (Jan 17, 2020)

Try uploading it to a image hosting site(imgur, photbucket) and post a link 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thedudeabides (Mar 3, 2015)

Do you notice it after feeding or all the time?


----------



## Thomd8 (Mar 17, 2020)

He pooped and the lump went away have. I sat with them for a few hours and I never saw the lump show up again that was around noon and have kept a a eye on him all day and it has not come back.


----------



## Thomd8 (Mar 17, 2020)

It only showed up for about a day and a half.


----------



## Organics (Jan 17, 2020)

Seems like you have multiple frogs, going on a limb but could it simply be a tadpole?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomd8 (Mar 17, 2020)

I did not feed them yesterday and the bum was not there it went away I Fed them today and it showed up almost immediately during eating. It’s only on one side of him.


----------



## Thomd8 (Mar 17, 2020)

Don’t think it could be a tad pole they are only probably four months of age.


----------



## Thomd8 (Mar 17, 2020)

https://imgur.com/gallery/jnvQiqo


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Thomd8 said:


> I did not feed them yesterday and the bum was not there it went away I Fed them today and it showed up almost immediately during eating. It’s only on one side of him.


That's very strange. What do you feed them?

Could you post more pics from different angles? It is hard to get a good evaluation of the general condition of the frog from just a belly shot.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I think what is happening is that when the frogs gut is full the mass visualizes because of crowded inner capacity.

The mass could be a parasite, or a growth or deformed/duplicae of lobe which is more common than ppl think I suspect.

In captive bred herps I ran across a complete line of baby corns with enlarged hearts, and other oddities from Breeders.

A parasite would be a first suspect, tho.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

That is really impressive that you even saw that. It's subtle in the pictures, anyway. You are paying a lot closer attention than I am. Unfortunately, I would say it's time for a vet. Sorry the frog is sick :-(

Mark


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Kmc said:


> I think what is happening is that when the frogs gut is full the mass visualizes because of crowded inner capacity.


That was my guess, although being able to see that isn't normal. I'm thinking this might be a skinny frog being fed oversized prey.

What side of a frog is are the various digestive organs on? (Yeah, I could Google it, but hopefully someone here wants to show off.)


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

The stomach is over there, and if you are correct that would be the best news, for sure!


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

Socratic Monologue said:


> What side of a frog is are the various digestive organs on?


Forceps on the stomach, intestines below- showing off complete.


----------



## thedudeabides (Mar 3, 2015)

thedudeabides said:


> Do you notice it after feeding or all the time?


The reason I asked this originally is I have a frog that does the same thing but I only notice it after it eats. Otherwise she is perfectly healthy so I stopped worrying about it. I have thought of doing fecals for her but I figure since she doesn't show any other symptoms I just left it alone.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

Her-
Now there's a good bit of info, because what is there in the vicinity of the lump? The ovaries. Impacted eggs can occur, and they can be a problem, or not. If it's eggs, they might be re-absorbed eventually. It could still be a parasite or tumor, but there are multiple options, not all of them horrible.


----------

